# Does anyone shoot a 45-70??



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

So, after getting a little bored with the rifles I usually shoot and wanting to try something different, I am thinking about getting a sharps replica in 45-70. I am thinking I'll probably go with a flip up sight (creedmoor or similar).

For now, I am leaning toward a Pedersoli 1874 model. Does anyone have any experience with these types of guns? 

It mostly would be used for hunting deer, antelope, and maybe a buffalo. I'd also like to do some silhouette shooting.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I used to shoot a .45-70 a lot. had a handirifle chambered in that cartridge. loved it. used that cartridge on a lot of whitetail and one hog. nothing traveled far. no experience with sharps replicas though.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I have a Pedersoli replica of a Remington Rolling block in 45-70, it even has flip up a creedmore tang sight that tops my range out to 800 yards with no hold over (with my 405 gr loads). It is a fun gun to shoot especially at long range because of the long hang time of the big, slow bullets. At 800 yards, I literally have enough time to shoot, set the rifle down, pick up and look through the spotting scope with enough time to see the bullet impact. It's pretty cool.

I have used it to take a couple deer and bear with it and it hits like a freight train. The rifle weighs upwards of 11 pounds so packing it around the hills hunting it starts to feel like I've been carrying around a jeep axle by the end of the day. 

The rainbow trajectory of the round takes some getting used to and precise range estimates are a must for accurate shooting. I pull the tang sight off for hunting so it doesn't poke me in the eye when I shoot then limit my shots to under 300 yards. They are a fun gun to own.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

You could always order a Sharps if you don't mind the wait.
http://www.shilohrifle.com/rifles.php


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> You could always order a Sharps if you don't mind the wait.
> http://www.shilohrifle.com/rifles.php


I had the opportunity to go for a walk through of the Shiloh Sharps location a while back. The building process of those rifles, and the detail that goes into each one is astounding. Once you see what is possible (upgrades) on those guns, going with the basic model is nearly impossible. That whole self-control thing goes right out the window!

Last time I checked, the wait time was only 16 months. Thanks for the link, I know what I'll be looking at during church today. I mean... umm...;-)


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Kevin D - thanks for the info on your gun and your experience with it! Have you found that reloading for it (I am just assuming you do) is a fairly straightforward process?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> At 800 yards, I literally have enough time to shoot, set the rifle down, pick up and look through the spotting scope with enough time to see the bullet impact. It's pretty cool.


Are you serious Clark?


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Great idea. When I was younger I went through the same bored period with modern rifles and started hunting with the old stuff. Not muzzy's, but mostly original lever guns circa 1870's-1900. It's been a ball taking deer and elk with them. 45-70's and 45-90's, 38-55, 32-40, 38-40, 44-40, 30-30. I've always used original guns but I am sure replicas would be just as fun. Pedersoli makes great guns...I've used a Petersoli side/side BP 10g for many a turkey and swear by Pedersoli's.
By all means, take the boredom out of some of your hunting with the "old stuff"


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Kevin D said:


> At 800 yards, I literally have enough time to shoot, set the rifle down, pick up and look through the spotting scope with enough time to see the bullet impact. It's pretty cool.





Huge29 said:


> Are you serious Clark?


He must be pretty fast if he can do all that in less than 2 seconds.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

BPturkeys said:


> Great idea. When I was younger I went through the same bored period with modern rifles and started hunting with the old stuff. Not muzzy's, but mostly original lever guns circa 1870's-1900. It's been a ball taking deer and elk with them. 45-70's and 45-90's, 38-55, 32-40, 38-40, 44-40, 30-30. I've always used original guns but I am sure replicas would be just as fun. Pedersoli makes great guns...I've used a Petersoli side/side BP 10g for many a turkey and swear by Pedersoli's.
> By all means, take the boredom out of some of your hunting with the "old stuff"


Thanks for the response and feedback on Pedersoli guns! That side/side 10 probably kills on both ends!!:shock:


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Not quite what you have in mind, but I recently bought a Marlin model 1895SBL caliber .45-70 lever action rifle. I have only shot it a few times, but it is a very nice rifle. I have wanted a .45-70 for more than 35 years and finally decided that was gratification delayed long enough.


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Are you serious Clark?





Critter said:


> He must be pretty fast if he can do all that in less than 2 seconds.


Bring your wallets if you boys care to watch....8) 
You smartasses gotta remember, an 800 yard target is a straight line, the rainbow arc the bullet takes to get there is considerably longer. The slower the bullet the longer the distance the bullet has to travel to get to that 800 yard target.

Back to cpajeff's question, reloading the 45-70 is no different than reloading any straight wall case. You have an expansion die to bell out the end of the brass to accept the bullet, but other than that it is no different than reloading any other rifle cartridge.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I have never reloaded straight walled cases, so I appreciate your input. I also have heard similar things about the flight time of the bullet at longer ranges.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

BPturkeys said:


> Great idea. When I was younger I went through the same bored period with modern rifles and started hunting with the old stuff. Not muzzy's, but mostly original lever guns circa 1870's-1900. It's been a ball taking deer and elk with them. 45-70's and 45-90's, 38-55, 32-40, 38-40, 44-40, 30-30. I've always used original guns but I am sure replicas would be just as fun. Pedersoli makes great guns...I've used a Petersoli side/side BP 10g for many a turkey and swear by Pedersoli's.
> By all means, take the boredom out of some of your hunting with the "old stuff"


Out of all the "old stuff" you have tried, what is your favorite caliber?


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

I have a Browning 1886 replica with a ladder sight in 45-70. It is my favorite gun, though I've never hunted with it. It's just fun to shoot. Have fun shopping!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> Bring your wallets if you boys care to watch....8)
> You smartasses gotta remember, an 800 yard target is a straight line, the rainbow arc the bullet takes to get there is considerably longer. The slower the bullet the longer the distance the bullet has to travel to get to that 800 yard target.
> 
> Back to cpajeff's question, reloading the 45-70 is no different than reloading any straight wall case. You have an expansion die to bell out the end of the brass to accept the bullet, but other than that it is no different than reloading any other rifle cartridge.


Mine was a sincere question, what is the velocity on those?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

A 45-70 currently tops the list of "things I want".


-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Kevin D said:


> Bring your wallets if you boys care to watch....8)
> You smartasses gotta remember, an 800 yard target is a straight line, the rainbow arc the bullet takes to get there is considerably longer. The slower the bullet the longer the distance the bullet has to travel to get to that 800 yard target


DID SOMEONE MENTION BALLISTICS????

300gr Sierra w/ BC .210, muzzle velocity of 2440fps, 800 yard zero:

Time of flight: 1.849 seconds
Max arc height above line of sight: 175.24"
Velocity at 800 yards: 880fps

I'd post a trajectory graph but my software wont even show it... at 25 yards its already 13.67" high... lolz

-DallanC


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

A standard 405 grain 45-70 load takes about 1.7 seconds to travel 600 yards (https://www.buffalobore.com/index.php?l=product_detail&p=401)

You can probably add somewhere in the neighborhood of 0.8 to 1 second to go another 200 yards. That would put you somewhere in the neighborhood of 2.5 seconds for an 800 yard shot, plus or minus a bit (more likely on the plus side).

Using an online calculator, for a 405 grain bullet with ballistic coefficient of 0.216 and a muzzle velocity of 1600 fps the time of flight at 800 yards is 2.52 seconds.

http://www.handloads.com/calc/index.html

Looking at the trajectory, assuming you have a scope (heresy on a .45-70) at 1.5 inches above the bore and sight it in for a 150 yard zero your maximum point blank range will be about 175 yards. This assumes you can tolerate a bit more then 4" high or low from the line of sight. Using a drop table you could hit targets as far as 1000 yards, maybe even further, and it would be lethal on most animals at that range. (I couldn't hit anything that far away, but some people could.)


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Here is my load: 32 gr. of 4198 pushing 405 gr Laser-Cast bullets I found at Cabelas a few years back and stocked up on. Tables say my muzzle velocity should be between 1,450 to 1,500 fps. 

The Nosler manual I referenced to develop this load has 3 different reloading tables for the .45-70 based on the strength of the rifle's action it is intended to be fired in. Since they list my rolling block action is in the same category as the notoriously weak 1873 trap door Springfield action, and since it is primarily a screw around load anyway, I opted to go with a load that was just a hair above minimum.

I believe they do have 1,000 yard shoots for the old 45-70's, 45-90's, 45-120's and what not, but I can't get there with my load and my 5 inch rear fold up tang sight, it ain't tall enough. For giggles one day, I drew chalk lines on my barrel and lined them up with the top of my rear sight and tried to see just how far I could reach. After about 1,200 yards the bullets seemed to have hit a wall and the impacts started coming back to me regardless of the additional hold over. It was a fun exercise.

I do have a more serious hunting load developed for my 45-70 shooting 300 gr Hornady bullets that is considerably flatter shooting, but the last time I took it deer hunting I still opted for the more traditional 405 gr cast loads I have. I ended up taking a nice low 20's 4 pt with it at around 250 yards though it took me several shots to get the range down before I hit him in the neck and put him down (he was facing me by this time trying to figure out where I was). I was fortunate the buck was patient enough to stand there until I worked out my trajectory.

I dunno, I guess every shooter has their niche, but the big and slow calibers have always fascinated me.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> Out of all the "old stuff" you have tried, what is your favorite caliber?


I love the 38-55 but it's a little small for elk. 45-70 is a better overall cartridge if you're hunting elk.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

CPAjeff said:


> Out of all the "old stuff" you have tried, what is your favorite caliber?


41 Colt Short
http://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-firearms-reloading/24345-billy-kid-s-revolver.html


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

wyogoob said:


> 41 Colt Short
> http://utahwildlife.net/forum/18-firearms-reloading/24345-billy-kid-s-revolver.html


That is pretty dang cool!


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

I bet those hornady leverlution bullets handloaded would group pretty darn good. What do people use for those cast bullets etc? Heavy roundnose probably knock the snot out of elk.
I am intrigued.....

It would be cool to see some 45-70 kill pics.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Kevin D said:


> ..........................
> 
> Back to cpajeff's question, reloading the 45-70 is no different than reloading any straight wall case. You have an expansion die to bell out the end of the brass to accept the bullet, but other than that it is no different than reloading any other rifle cartridge.


You need a good crimp if you have a tubular magazine 45-70.

.


----------



## Smoot (Sep 30, 2015)

I have a Marlin 95 cowboy model as well as a handi rifle. .45-70 was one of the first calibers I started reloading and it's still one of my favorites. Very versatile and fun. Straight walled cartridges are easier to load in my opinion. 

I have looked at those pedersolis a few times, if they were a little easier to find in stock I'm sure I would have one by now. Awesome rifles.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

DallanC said:


> A 45-70 currently tops the list of "things I want".
> 
> -DallanC


Id love one in a Ruger No 1

Or even this:
http://tooeleshootingsupply.com/sho...alnut-stock-blue-finish-winchester-534175142/


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Because I like to be different, have you considered a 45-90 or a 45-110?


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

Marlin 1895SBL, .45-70 caliber... not my gun, but very similar to mine.

Said to be a nice dinosaur gun.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I had a Ruger #3 in 45-70. 

I would love to get another #3 and rechamber it to a 45-110


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I want a Ruger #1 in 458 Lott. I guess that's kind of like a 45-70?------SS


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Because I like to be different, have you considered a 45-90 or a 45-110?


If you're shooting a modern like a Ruger #1, there is no need to go through all the trouble of finding brass, dies, etc for a 45-90 or 45-110 since you can load the 45-70 to the same ballistics as the others.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Bax* said:


> Because I like to be different, have you considered a 45-90 or a 45-110?


Actually, I have! I watched Quigley Down Under the other night, which probably added to my desire to get a Sharps. I believe that the gun used in that movie is a 45-110, but I could be wrong. I think for simplicity sakes, I'll stick with the 45-70, but I appreciate the idea!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> If you're shooting a modern like a Ruger #1, there is no need to go through all the trouble of finding brass, dies, etc for a 45-90 or 45-110 since you can load the 45-70 to the same ballistics as the others.


Agreed. Again, I just like to be different.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

BPturkeys said:


> If you're shooting a modern like a Ruger #1, there is no need to go through all the trouble of finding brass, dies, etc for a 45-90 or 45-110 since you can load the 45-70 to the same ballistics as the others.


But think what you could do with a #1 chambered in 45-110.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Critter said:


> But think what you could do with a #1 chambered in 45-110.


I am thinkin...


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

BPturkeys said:


> I am thinkin...


 I resemble that arm:mrgreen:


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bax* said:


> Agreed. Again, I just like to be different.


Then go 50-110 and make ole Billy Dixon proud!
*
*

-DallanC


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

Can someone shoot a Bison and post it already with that cartridge or I am going to have to watch Magnum PI.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

It wasn't Magnum PI, it was Quigley Down Under...great show


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Bob L. said:


> Can someone shoot a Bison and post it already with that cartridge or I am going to have to watch Magnum PI.


I've been trying for that picture for about 8 pts. worth along with other draws. I have two two 45-70's I don't shoot enough but would sure like to try 'em on a buff.


----------



## Bob L. (Jan 11, 2015)

BPturkeys said:


> It wasn't Magnum PI, it was Quigley Down Under...great show


I know that, I was being a smart a$$. I thought it was a great movie.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I mostly used those hornady 325 gr ftx when I had my .45-70. They were $10 cheaper than any other factory load. They worked great on deer n hogs. Not very romantic out of a sharpes though.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> Are you serious Clark?


Shut up Eddie


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I shot a young buck this fall with my 45-70. In one side and out the other. I really like this caliber.


----------

